# MAD DOW DISEASE?  Dow Jones looking ahead .....



## MARKETWAVES (29 May 2005)

*MAD DOW DISEASE ?  Dow Jones looking  ahead .....*
OUTLOOK ON  DOW JONES ..............

  THE  first  chart  here shows how the long term Dow Jones  is  moving  towards the major resistance line that kinda looks like a double top right now... The question going  through my mind is can the Dow rally  back into  the 11000 area  without any kind of major pull back ? Well, I  cant think of any  other line  to pay the most attention to  that the one in  this first chart in  this post..


  Are there  any other observations ?


----------



## ob1kenobi (29 May 2005)

*Re: MAD DOW DISEASE ?  Dow Jones looking  ahead .....*

From the charts, the appears to be some triangulation occurring which may see it in the short term struggling to move beyond the resistance line. It might be possible that the DOW moves sideways for a little while. Should be interesting, either way!


----------



## MARKETWAVES (29 May 2005)

*Re: MAD DOW DISEASE ?  Dow Jones looking  ahead .....*

pg-2 ...


----------



## MARKETWAVES (6 June 2005)

*Re: MAD DOW DISEASE ?  Dow Jones looking  ahead .....*

GOING  INTO  ....  NEXT  WEEK 6-6-05

  DOW  JONES  .....   CHANNEL  LINES  .........



TRADE AT YOUR OWN RISK… The purpose of these charts is to point out significant highs and lows based on Fibonacci Retracement lines and Elliot Waves which are highly subjective . This information is for educational purposes and should not be considered trading recommendations . All trading decisions are your own sole responsibility …


----------



## MARKETWAVES (8 August 2005)

*Re: MAD DOW DISEASE ?  Dow Jones looking  ahead .....*

an  update......


* Multiple  resistance   area .....*


----------



## tech/a (8 August 2005)

*Re: MAD DOW DISEASE ?  Dow Jones looking  ahead .....*

A1

Nice work.


----------



## DTM (8 August 2005)

*Re: MAD DOW DISEASE ?  Dow Jones looking  ahead .....*

G'day Market

OK, my take on the Mad Dow disease.  

Short term it looks to retest support around 10500 - 10400 as circled.  This looks like only a small term correction because the weekly charts show a very strong build up of pressure to go up.  Monthly charts show that its leveled out after heading down and starting to head up again.

How this will affect the USD I'm not sure but a stronger USD could mean a weaker market in Australia IMO  .  My take is that a strong AUD has been helping keep the markets up.  The XJO is heading into record territory and all indicators are indicating divergences so I'm not sure what could trigger an Australian market collapse (maybe interest rate rise when inflation information comes out) but I think that we will be having it in the next 1 to 2 months.


----------

